
Some people on Twitter can post 35k-char tweets - mschuster91
https://twitter.com/Timrasett/status/926903967027785728
======
mschuster91
I wonder why Twitter has banned the two accounts that found the bug. I'd have
given them a bug bounty instead...

~~~
0x0
Probably a quickfix attempt to get the site working while waiting for
engineering to deploy a proper fix. These tweets seem to trigger some crazy
100% cpu javascript edge case for dozens of seconds on every page load at
least on desktop web.

~~~
mschuster91
Yep, screwed up my whole Twitter feed - especially as a couple of my followers
also picked up this thing.

------
lawl
Banhammered, found an archived version here:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20171104205949/https:/twitter.co...](https://web.archive.org/web/20171104205949/https:/twitter.com/Timrasett/status/926903967027785728)

~~~
praisewhitey
Here is a screenshot of another one
[https://i.imgur.com/vXrXf0E.png](https://i.imgur.com/vXrXf0E.png)

------
exikyut
D'oh. I remember the blog post announcement of how they weren't counting URL
length in tweets anymore. I'm sure it was quite a few months ago.

I'm actually quite surprised nobody actually thought to _verify_ that until
now.

------
0x0
Apparently the long "word" there is some sort of URL set up as [long-
domainname][.cc][/long-path]

~~~
xPaw
Twitter indeed detects it as an URL, if you paste it into the tweet composer,
but tweet renderer doesn't.

However the tricky question is, _how_ he tweeted that? Twitter's telling me
the tweet is too long if I try to tweet the same text.

~~~
enzanki_ars
I would assume that sending that message via the API bypasses some of the same
checks the app does. Not sure though.

~~~
mschuster91
And this is why your validation logic should be done on server side...

~~~
justboxing
And this is why your validation logic should _also_ be done on server side...

------
txmjs
Someone I follow retweeted it on to my timeline and now the website keeps
hanging. Does anyone know how it happened?

EDIT: Just seen someone explain it:
[https://twitter.com/hexwaxwing/status/926919811820609536](https://twitter.com/hexwaxwing/status/926919811820609536)

~~~
edent
Interesting looking at the API response. If you do a signed API call to
[https://api.twitter.com/1.1/statuses/show/926903967027785728...](https://api.twitter.com/1.1/statuses/show/926903967027785728.json?tweet_mode=extended)
\- you can see that there's no URI returned in the JSON.

Here's a paste of the full response
[https://pastebin.com/MNRjjx45](https://pastebin.com/MNRjjx45)

~~~
mappu
Note that VSCode doesn't completely display lines of this length (
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/27380](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/27380)
), and Kate struggles as well

~~~
xPaw
Yet another reason why Sublime Text is a great editor compared to Atom/VSCode.

------
dewey
And now Twitter seems to have problems:

> Twitter is over capacity. Please wait a few moments then try again.

~~~
mablae
LMAO They have just shut down that acc

------
0x0
Here's another one that hasn't been banned (yet) -
[https://twitter.com/xsimemuero/status/926914609776279552](https://twitter.com/xsimemuero/status/926914609776279552)

~~~
Existenceblinks
Here's another one that hasn't been banned (yet) -
[https://twitter.com/Teddylcewater/status/926914325260001282](https://twitter.com/Teddylcewater/status/926914325260001282)

~~~
tenryuu
Both Deleted

------
mablae
Retweeting this end in crashing browser.

------
nycmattw
Rest in peace

Twitter caught on quick

------
lsllc
Marshal Kim Jong-Un has already had this capacity:

[https://twitter.com/DPRK_News/status/913269443614117888](https://twitter.com/DPRK_News/status/913269443614117888)

------
emerged
{S c:\con\con }

